# CCE - Clinical Cell Culture



## el_ninj0 (4 September 2005)

Hello Everyone, Ive recently been informed about CCE. Ive been watching it fairly closely for the past week or so. Just wanted to see what other people thought of it?

It a company that deals with Skin Regrowth technologies such as ReCell, that allows patients to recover quicker and with reduced scaring from burns mostly.

They are expecting approval for their technogies in the US in CY05, and already have approval in Europe.

Short term? Long term? Let me know what you think. I think its definetely worth a closer look at. Possibly for a short, but mabey in the longer term as a takeover prospect from a bigger Biotech company such as COH.


----------



## el_ninj0 (22 September 2005)

*Re: CCE - Clinical Cell Culture Limited*

Any thoughts on this one again?
Its come a bit downhill since the first post.
Trading at 34cps today so far. Low volume.


----------



## emu2 (27 February 2006)

*CCE > What's new?*

Great inovative lifesaving proven technology. Selling in Europe & improved Quality of life of many Bali burn vitems . I sold out profitably some months ago as Shares keep falling & intended to get back in as have faith based on published info. Hiccup with USA FDA fast track aproval. Reduced my buy orders from 17.5c to 16.5c & now .16c. Almost frightened this time that I'll get em now. Again someone knows something that we mug punters don't know. Market getting more like a Roulette wheel than investing with these small caps. "Sheesh". I'm in a Grouchy mood today Where are our Regulatory Authorities who are supposed to ask Questions.


----------



## excalibur (27 February 2006)

*Re: CCE > What's new?*



			
				emu2 said:
			
		

> Great inovative lifesaving proven technology. Selling in Europe & improved Quality of life of many Bali burn vitems . I sold out profitably some months ago as Shares keep falling & intended to get back in as have faith based on published info. Hiccup with USA FDA fast track aproval. Reduced my buy orders from 17.5c to 16.5c & now .16c. Almost frightened this time that I'll get em now. Again someone knows something that we mug punters don't know. Market getting more like a Roulette wheel than investing with these small caps. "Sheesh". I'm in a Grouchy mood today Where are our Regulatory Authorities who are supposed to ask Questions.




Hi emu,

When the regulatory authorities do start begining to ask questions, it is usually to late to take advantage of the bargain. Which it is now. This security is getting me a bit curious. Unfortunately I haven`t found anything up yet. Usually no news is often good news. Please keep us informed.
Cheers,
excalibur


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 June 2006)

*CCE > Clincal Cell Culture*

I'm sorry if I have created a new thread ,but I have been buying this share like confetti for all the family for almost a year now .With the share price at almost record 12 month lows,do any of you hold hope for this share like 'moi'? 
I was introduced to this share via my wife,who incidently is a nurse!
Any feedback most welcomed!


----------



## DVEOUS (16 August 2006)

I'm sitting on 60,000 CCE, bought 18 months ago at an avergae of 0.35.
Not impressed with the **** falling out of them since.
So much for reaching $1 by end of 2005.   

Keen to hear comments too, as maybe I should accumulate more... or is this throwing away more good money?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 August 2006)

DVEOUS said:
			
		

> I'm sitting on 60,000 CCE, bought 18 months ago at an avergae of 0.35.
> Not impressed with the **** falling out of them since.
> So much for reaching $1 by end of 2005.
> 
> Keen to hear comments too, as maybe I should accumulate more... or is this throwing away more good money?





Well one nervous investor has had his nerves snapped with a sell line of 16657 @ 0.105 cents .Looks like I will join in at these frenzied feeding levels.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 September 2006)

If CCE board of directors saw the intra day price of 0.091,I wonder if they where laughing at their investors ,or hiding in WC cubicle 1. In my opinion it seems either the  share price is a joke OR the recent report out was even funnier. I holding onto this stock by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 September 2006)

Sorry !!!! Also I remember talk of its product going through the motions of the FDA ,was I deceived ,perhaps I need my sleep!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 October 2006)

In the last 11mins some interesting shuffling going on here .Since being a dead dog for a few weeks,  the life has come back to this share ......Lazarus awakens? :brille:


----------



## booga82 (25 October 2006)

Looked at this stock a while ago. The ReCell product is good. Several problems though. Its not approved in the US yet. Its expensive and not a life saving treatment as it is for burns to less than 2% of the body, so basically for aesthetic purposes. Which means it will be unlikely to make reimbursement lists. The FDA reviewed ReCell and asked for additional performance data before making its decision. they have to do a further clinical study so its not going to reach the US market for a while.

CellSpray and CellSpray XP are for larger scale burns but havent been approved in many major markets, again not in the US. The need for these products is quite small ie only treating patients in the thousands. Also not sure what the profit margin would be on these products. The cost of making these devices would be quite high.

cant really see any of these products being major money spinners. although the market cap is quite low these days. IMO most of the share price gain would have been made as the products were developed. if its falling even after all the approvals then i would steer clear. many other investment opportunities out there.

good luck.


----------



## Accaeric (25 October 2006)

how can issue sp under SPP is 6.8c???  whammy... 
Normally, sp will hit the issue price shortly... hopefully not the case in CCE
good luck to those of whom holding CCE.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 October 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> how can issue sp under SPP is 6.8c???  whammy...
> Normally, sp will hit the issue price shortly... hopefully not the case in CCE
> good luck to those of whom holding CCE.





Also in response to your reply "booga82" I totally agree ,both the share price and profits from this company will not be stellar .Nevertheless as a shareholder this share is most definitely has its niche. 
Furthermore if you do apply for the share allocation ,there will be alot of dumping once the allotment is processed. I think I might stay in the harbour and wait for the big wave to passby....hmmmmmm


----------



## pods (25 October 2006)

I held these from 42c to 51c (didnt sell) down to 35c, where i sold. After i sold, they went back up to 40 odd cents and i thought, bugger!!! But gee am i glad!!

I thought CCE where going to be profitable. I thought the market was good and they're products where unique. Perhaps they'll c profits eventually, but for now, they're on my BIO watch list, which isn't getting many glances these days.


----------



## pods (25 October 2006)

booga82 said:
			
		

> Looked at this stock a while ago. The ReCell product is good. Several problems though. Its not approved in the US yet. Its expensive and not a life saving treatment as it is for burns to less than 2% of the body, so basically for aesthetic purposes. Which means it will be unlikely to make reimbursement lists. The FDA reviewed ReCell and asked for additional performance data before making its decision. they have to do a further clinical study so its not going to reach the US market for a while.
> 
> CellSpray and CellSpray XP are for larger scale burns but havent been approved in many major markets, again not in the US. The need for these products is quite small ie only treating patients in the thousands. Also not sure what the profit margin would be on these products. The cost of making these devices would be quite high.
> 
> ...




Very well said. I've watched these shares for 2-3 years and you've summed up their position well. This stock is speculative at best.


----------



## booga82 (25 October 2006)

Regarding the new share issue. its a hefting dilution, by my calc another 147 million shares being added to the 230 million on offer. thats almost 40% dilution. the sp is about 10 cents (being generous) so (1-0.4)x10 cents = 6 cents. im suprised the offer price isnt less than 6.8 cents. i definitely wouldnt pay it.

They are raising this money to develop ReCell further. Its already marketed in just about every major country. The only development left is to get it onto the US market. If this product was a winner then they would be making enough money through sales for development. Throwing more money at it isnt going to make up for the fact that the market potential isnt that great.

If you are looking to diversify into biotech/pharma then GAA is my pick, it has some serious potential and is targetting a massive market. A safe bet is buy CSL next time its at $50. 

Thats my two cents anyway.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 October 2006)

The reason why its trading down penny dreadful lane prices,is exactly due to this dilution.As I repeat myself this share will be dumped,and I would say many shareholders will have second thoughts about breaking open their piggy bank a/c's to access this offer.Interestingly what will happen to CCE if it does not drum up the $10million ? 
Anyway bottom shelf ....plenty of other fish in the sea!


----------



## SevenFX (11 January 2007)

Anyone watchin this little Rocket... up 30% with high volume

Stong Buyers Banked Up.


----------



## Ken (11 January 2007)

Well I would suggest buying into BTC.

Its a biotechnology investment fund with 26 million shares in CCE....

If CCE goes up BTC should go up...

Just some logic....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 January 2007)

Just ditched @ 15.5 cents with another line to be sold I'm sitting on top of the Xmas tree. Seems everybody is ready for the next nudge on this share. To me its total speculation in todays trading.


----------



## bigt (11 January 2007)

26 million out of 450 million..not a great piece of the pie?


----------



## SevenFX (11 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> Well I would suggest buying into BTC.
> 
> Its a biotechnology investment fund with 26 million shares in CCE....
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

Why would you trade something thats 3 times the SP value, and no volume whatsoever 2day, when CCE is moving... with huge volume???

bigt has also got a point it's only a small stake compared 2.....

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (11 January 2007)

Strong Close with buyers coming in at Last minute.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 January 2007)

Well I'm more then plsed with this share now bought at 34 cents ,and the recent share offer of 6 cents bailed me out ,seems I never learn ,back in!


----------



## SevenFX (12 January 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Well I'm more then plsed with this share now bought at 34 cents ,and the recent share offer of 6 cents bailed me out ,seems I never learn ,back in!




Hi 3Views,

Welcome back, I think were gonna have a good day again.

Did you buy in late on close, or earlier in the day as the entry priced changed somewhat.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hi 3Views,
> 
> Welcome back, I think were gonna have a good day again.
> 
> ...




I cannot remember the exact time but the price surged to 16 cents ....then fell away thats when i re-entered thinking it was going to hit blue-sky so to speak ....alas I only got a part order .......nothing substantial but there seemed to be a day traders feast yesterday.


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

CCE is a major part of BTC's port folio.

If CCE do well, this should be shown in BTC's share price eventually.

BTC is an investment fund, much along the same lines as an ARGO investments, but on a biotech level.

good luck to CCE holders.


----------



## vida (12 January 2007)

If its good enough for BTC, its good enough for me ))))))))))

************



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> CCE is a major part of BTC's port folio.
> 
> If CCE do well, this should be shown in BTC's share price eventually.
> 
> ...


----------



## rub92me (19 February 2007)

Bad news - profit targets won't be met    Hope you all got out in time. Didn't affect BTC much (yet?)


----------



## rederob (19 February 2007)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Bad news - profit targets won't be met    Hope you all got out in time. Didn't affect BTC much (yet?)



Time to buy CCE, methinks.
Am holding out for a brief return to the 8 cent level for a bargain.
Don't want this one to burn me!


----------



## DVEOUS (20 February 2007)

You don't want to get burnt? 

Try sitting on 60,000 Cynical Cell Culture shares at a dollar cost average of 35.5cents!    

I can't wait for these to get back (if?) up there so I can bail out of this loser stock. So much for all the hype two years ago.


----------



## LifeisShort (20 February 2007)

DVEOUS said:
			
		

> You don't want to get burnt?
> 
> Try sitting on 60,000 Cynical Cell Culture shares at a dollar cost average of 35.5cents!
> 
> I can't wait for these to get back (if?) up there so I can bail out of this loser stock. So much for all the hype two years ago.




I would've got out on the first sign of trouble. And I wouldn't have bought into a company showing trouble......surely there would've been enough bad announcements to stretch from sydney to melbourne to raise suspicions.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 February 2007)

DVEOUS said:
			
		

> You don't want to get burnt?
> 
> Try sitting on 60,000 Cynical Cell Culture shares at a dollar cost average of 35.5cents!
> 
> I can't wait for these to get back (if?) up there so I can bail out of this loser stock. So much for all the hype two years ago.




OUCH DvEOUS !!!!! sold my stash in January -only regret was my wifes stash hangs on the CCE coathanger to be sold @16 cents!!!!......the product does sound interesting but endless problems is making this share a DOG! Might pull the pin on this one very soon.Let somebody else worry about it.


----------



## vida (22 February 2007)

well I am liking where I see this share price going, I can afford to top up at these SPs.  When the price goes down I see it as a bargain opportunity - CCE is still a good investment, but the returns on it may be a distance away but they will come I have no doubt, of course i don't know, just makes sense



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> OUCH DvEOUS !!!!! sold my stash in January -only regret was my wifes stash hangs on the CCE coathanger to be sold @16 cents!!!!......the product does sound interesting but endless problems is making this share a DOG! Might pull the pin on this one very soon.Let somebody else worry about it.


----------



## vida (22 February 2007)

Ouch Dveous : that is bad news, i only have 20,000 at .098 cents so am not too peeved at the current SP and see it as an opportunity to accumulate. I think it could make .06 cents and then I will buy up a bit.  I think its a good investment and you could still see yours pay off in time, be patient. I know how you feel however, I had shares in CMP at .70 cents which dived to .06 cents then I bought up big. It took a long time waiting, but my CMP in good profit for me now. The bioetechs are beyond our understanding I think.



			
				DVEOUS said:
			
		

> You don't want to get burnt?
> 
> Try sitting on 60,000 Cynical Cell Culture shares at a dollar cost average of 35.5cents!
> 
> I can't wait for these to get back (if?) up there so I can bail out of this loser stock. So much for all the hype two years ago.


----------



## angela200172 (24 February 2007)

vida said:
			
		

> well I am liking where I see this share price going, I can afford to top up at these SPs.  When the price goes down I see it as a bargain opportunity - CCE is still a good investment, but the returns on it may be a distance away but they will come I have no doubt, of course i don't know, just makes sense




Vida

I have sent five email to CCE for some company update information on 19/2/2007, 

until 22/2/2007 night, Andrew from CCE reply email to me as following:


Dear Angela

 Apologies for the delay in responding.  In answer to your questions:

1 Shares in issue 425.7m 
2 Total options outstanding 8.2m at 43c; 4m at 13c. 
3 Major shareholders are Biotech Capital (6.1%); Hunter Hall (5.7%); ANZ Nominees (1.5%); Fiona Wood (1.5%); Marie Stoner (1.3%); Comsec Nominees (1.2%).  No other shareholdings above 1%.  4 Biotech Capital are a long term investor; Hunter Hall participated in the recent placement 
5 No directors have traded in the last 12 months 


Kind regards

Andrew

Andrew Cannon  Chief Financial Officer
Clinical Cell Culture
13 - 15 Hills Road, Cambridge CB2 1NL
Tel +44 (0) 1223 341 152   Fax +44 (0) 1223 341 170   Mob +44 (0) 7881 915 138
Web www.clinicalcellculture.com   Email andrewc@clinicalcellculture.com

I can't beliver that, he said "Biotech Capital are a long term investor" , on CCE report 23/02/2007,   Biotech Capital already sold out CCE shares before that date.


----------



## vida (25 February 2007)

Hi Angela
BTC only sold out on 23 February I believe, or maybe the day before - have to check, so the email you got was not up to date on that. Am sure the guy who wrote was giving you info to the best of his knowledge at that time.  The big 6% BTC sell off in one day would explain the huge price crash, but it will come back up as people get attracted by the bargain SP. I am certain that BTC thought also it was a long term investment but they have huge responsibility with other people's money so they can't hold a stock when it dives in such a short time. I am not worried about it and BTC are taking risks with all the biotechs on their platform, I wouldn't follow what they are doing.
Vida



			
				angela200172 said:
			
		

> Vida
> 
> I have sent five email to CCE for some company update information on 19/2/2007,
> 
> ...


----------



## angela200172 (25 February 2007)

Hi Vida,  

Thank you, you are right, so is it good time to top up CCE ? the guy wrote to me again yestoday  as following:

Dear Angela

Biotech have been an investor for 4 years and we are clearly disappointed that they have now decided to disinvest, I was unaware of their intention when I responded to your email.

Kind regards

Andrew

Andrew Cannon  Chief Financial Officer
Clinical Cell Culture
13 - 15 Hills Road, Cambridge CB2 1NL
Tel +44 (0) 1223 341 152   Fax +44 (0) 1223 341 170   Mob +44 (0) 7881 915 138
Web www.clinicalcellculture.com   Email andrewc@clinicalcellculture.com 




			
				vida said:
			
		

> Hi Angela
> BTC only sold out on 23 February I believe, or maybe the day before - have to check, so the email you got was not up to date on that. Am sure the guy who wrote was giving you info to the best of his knowledge at that time.  The big 6% BTC sell off in one day would explain the huge price crash, but it will come back up as people get attracted by the bargain SP. I am certain that BTC thought also it was a long term investment but they have huge responsibility with other people's money so they can't hold a stock when it dives in such a short time. I am not worried about it and BTC are taking risks with all the biotechs on their platform, I wouldn't follow what they are doing.
> Vida


----------



## vida (27 February 2007)

HI Angela

Well no one can be certain if its a good time to top up on CCE.  I am not an expert and do not want to recommend to anyone what they should do.  However, I may buy more CCE in a fortnight as I will have extra funds then, but it will depend on the share price at that time. So i am hoping it stays down or even goes further down so I can top up at bargain price, yet also hoping it goes up so my current holding has more value. I have no crystal ball to tell anyone what to do, I don't know myself.  Will wait and see but I do think the company in the long term could do ok, but holds risk no matter how you look at it.
Good luck
Vida  



			
				angela200172 said:
			
		

> Hi Vida,
> 
> Thank you, you are right, so is it good time to top up CCE ? the guy wrote to me again yestoday  as following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Edwood (2 March 2007)

be careful with this one is all I would say - got suckered into buying some a couple of years ago when the MD visited us telling us they were 'hot to trot' - down 85% since then.  so I emailed the MD and told him the stock was a donkey and asked how could he ever hope to achieve FDA approval when the Australian authorities wouldn't back some of his products.  he told me I needed to be patient with companies like this... ha!  better opportunities elsewhere imo.  definitely wouldn't consider adding to my position.


----------



## angela200172 (3 March 2007)

Edwood said:
			
		

> be careful with this one is all I would say - got suckered into buying some a couple of years ago when the MD visited us telling us they were 'hot to trot' - down 85% since then.  so I emailed the MD and told him the stock was a donkey and asked how could he ever hope to achieve FDA approval when the Australian authorities wouldn't back some of his products.  he told me I needed to be patient with companies like this... ha!  better opportunities elsewhere imo.  definitely wouldn't consider adding to my position.




Edwood     

thanks for your posted, CCE hang me up, I have 200000 cce at $0.15


----------



## vida (3 March 2007)

Gosh, you have a big loss on your hands right now, but I think it will do well if we wait. I have only 20000 at .098 cents and am not overly happy at the dive in the SP but believe it will recover, they are all working on it at CCE


			
				angela200172 said:
			
		

> Edwood
> 
> thanks for your posted, CCE hang me up, I have 200000 cce at $0.15


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 April 2007)

Hi folks,

CCE ... may be a quick trade here, as time cycles suggest
a rally around 12-16042007 ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## benwex (12 April 2007)

Yogi,

I too had been following AKK and had my buy order at 23.5c on wed's open just missed out.......not the right trade to be penny pinching on the buy  

So lets talk about CCE Hunter Hall is reducing its shareholdings and no good news out for a while. Where is your optimism coming from??

benwex


----------



## benwex (12 June 2007)

Anyone think CCE will be no more by the end of the year??

What a dog!!! 



Anyone still holding?


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2007)

benwex said:


> Anyone think CCE will be no more by the end of the year??
> 
> What a dog!!!
> 
> ...




I hope it's not a dog, as we are now partners! 

Deliver, Comply and Monitor
ASX Release
10 October 2007
VISIOMED GROUP AND CLINICAL CELL CULTURE
ANNOUNCE MERGER
Visiomed Group Limited (Visiomed, ASX: VSG) and Clinical Cell Culture Ltd (C3,
ASX: CCE) today announced a merger proposal by way of schemes of arrangement
under which C3 will make offers to acquire all of the issued securities in Visiomed.
Under the terms of the proposed schemes of arrangement ("Schemes"), Visiomed
shareholders will receive 5 C3 shares for every 7 Visiomed shares held. Holders of
Visiomed listed options will receive 5 new C3 options for every 7 listed Visiomed
options they hold.
In addition to the Visiomed listed options, Visiomed has unlisted options which will be
dealt with via individual conditional agreements.
Upon completion of the merger, Visiomed shareholders will own approximately 53% of
the expanded company and C3 shareholders will own approximately 47%.
The schemes of arrangement will be subject to conditions including:
• satisfactory completion of due diligence by the Boards of both companies;
• Visiomed security holder approvals and court approvals in respect of the
Schemes;
• all relevant regulatory approvals; and
• other conditions customary for a public transaction of this nature.
Visiomed and C3 have entered into a Merger Implementation Agreement and the
parties have agreed to share all of the costs of the merger and implementation of the
Schemes.
Visiomed CEO Dr Bill Dolphin said the merger represented an outstanding opportunity
for the Company’s shareholders.
“C3’s offer provides Visiomed the opportunity to extend our product portfolio and fast
track the expansion of our flagship Funhaler ® and Breath-A-Tech asthma spacer
products into international markets,” said Dr Dolphin.
“C3 is based in the UK, has significant experience in the medical device arena, a
thorough understanding of the European market and a comprehensive infrastructure
and sales network already in place – all of which will be of enormous immediate benefit
2
to Visiomed’s sales and marketing efforts in the region. In turn, C3 will benefit from
Visiomed’s existing product revenue stream, our presence in and familiarity with the US
medical market, and our knowledge and experience in working with the US FDA
regulatory process.”
Dr Dolphin said that given C3’s strong cash position, the merger would also provide
Visiomed with added financial capability to support further profitable growth.
“This merger is in line with our stated strategy of pursuing partnerships and strategic
alliances with companies that operate in the medical device space and that provide
Visiomed with the ability to grow the business on an international scale,” he said.
“We are excited at the prospect of merging our business with C3 and believe the offer
provides an excellent opportunity for Visiomed shareholders to maximise the value of
their investment while also becoming part of a larger, more progressive biomedical
company.”
C3 Chief Executive Officer Andrew Cannon said the merger of the two organisations
would create a medical device group with increasing revenue and a strong cash
position – placing both companies in a stronger position for growth.
“This is a merger of two similar medical device companies – C3 a producer of tissueengineered
products and Visiomed a producer of respiratory devices,” said Mr Cannon.
“The strategy is to create a stronger, more financially robust company and a stronger
balance sheet, better cashflows and a more attractive investment for shareholders of
both organisations.”
Mr Cannon said C3 believed there was enormous potential for Visiomed’s asthma
spacer products.
“There are distribution agreements already in place throughout North America, Europe,
the Middle East and Australasia. As well as diversifying our existing product range, the
merger will provide C3 with access to additional product revenue streams generated
through product sales in Europe and Asia and ahead of FDA approval of ReCell ® for
the US market,” he said.
“We remain committed to the commercialisation of ReCell ® and are focused on
securing FDA approval for sale of the product in the US.
“However, as we explained at the time of our strategic review in March 2007, we are
also committed to ensuring the company’s cash resources are focused on maximising
returns for shareholders and we believe merging with Visiomed is in line with that
objective.
“We see this merger as very much a win-win situation for both companies and their
respective shareholders.”
3
Benefits to Visiomed shareholders
• Balance sheet to support the implementation of the company’s expansion
strategy
• Infrastructure in UK and Europe to provide support for the commercialisation of
spacer products: Funhaler ® and Breath-A-Tech
• Access to understanding and knowledge of the European biotech market
• Larger scale and greater geographic diversification
• Scale and synergy benefits
Benefits to C3 shareholders
• Builds revenue base
• Immediate access to product revenue streams
• Diversifies C3 range of medical devices
• Leverages C3’s existing European markets infrastructure
• Access to understanding and knowledge of the US biotech market and
regulatory environment
• Improved value proposition
• Diversified shareholder base
The merged entity will be headquartered at C3’s existing head office location in
Cambridge, UK. Both companies will continue to trade under their existing business
names until completion of the merger and while consideration is given to determining
branding for the long term.
It is envisaged that both companies will be equally represented at Board level and the
current executive directors will share responsibilities.
A transaction timetable will be provided to shareholders in due course.
The C3 shares to be issued as scheme consideration will rank equally with other
issued C3 shares and the C3 options will be listed and have an expiry date of 30 March
2008 and exercise price of 24 cents.
C3 and Visiomed security holders do not need to take any action at this time.
Visiomed security holders will be provided with a Scheme Booklet in due course
outlining the proposal in greater detail.
Key steps to be undertaken include:
• lodgement of Scheme documents with ASIC;
• obtaining Court approval to hold the Scheme meetings for security holders to
vote on the Schemes;
• obtaining Visiomed security holders approval for the Schemes; and
• if Visiomed security holders approve the Schemes, Court ratification of the
Schemes.
-ENDS4
FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
Andrew Cannon John McGlue
Clinical Cell Culture Porter Novelli
Tel: +44 (0) 1223 341 150 Tel: +61 (0) 8 9386 1233
Email: investor@clinicalcellculture.com Mob: +61 (0) 417 926 915
Bill Dolphin Sarah Allchurch
Visiomed Group Allchurch Communications
Tel: +61 (0)8 9389 0700 Tel: +61 (0) 8 9381 6625
Email: wdolphin@visiomed.com.au Mob: +61 (0) 412 346 412
About Visiomed Group Ltd
Visiomed Group (ASX: VSG) develops and commercialises innovative medical
technologies for improved medication delivery and adherence in patients suffering from
chronic respiratory diseases, providing the interface between patient and their medication.
Visiomed manufactures and sells a range of spacers for the paediatric, adolescent and
adult market and is the leading provider of spacers in Australia. More than 350 million
people suffer from asthma and COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disorder, including
chronic bronchitis and emphysema) and are candidates for the company’s spacer products.
The Funhaler ® paediatric incentive spacer and Breath-A-Tech spacer products are covered
by international patents issued and pending. The coverage extends to protection of a wide
range of alternative incentive modules and complimentary applications. The Funhaler ® is
CE marked for the EU, FDA cleared for the US and TGA registered in Australia.
www.visiomed.com.au
About Clinical Cell Culture
Clinical Cell Culture (C3, ASX: CCE) is a publicly listed biomedical company that develops
and distributes tissue-engineered products for the treatment of wounds and other skin
defects. Using proprietary tissue-culture/ collection technology, C3 is able to provide
innovative treatment solutions derived from the patients own skin, to enhance healing rates,
reduce scar formation and reintroduce pigmentation into the skin.
Its flagship product, ReCell ® (www.recell.info) is a stand-alone, rapid cell harvesting device
that enables surgeons to treat skin defects using the patient’s own cells that are collected
during surgery. The surgeon can prepare a small quantity of cells within 30 minutes on site
rather than having to send a biopsy to the laboratory. ReCell ® has been designed for use in
a wide variety of plastic, reconstructive and cosmetic procedures.
ReCell ® is approved for sale in Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Croatia, European Union,
Hong Kong, Israel, Japan, Malaysia, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore, South Africa,
Switzerland and Turkey. The company is currently focused on securing FDA approval for
sale of the product in the USA.
www.clinicalcellculture.com


----------

